# Need help with set-up..



## mrmodman (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and home theater audio. I just purchased a new (old) home and would like to set a home theater in a 25 by 15 room. Three sets large windows and a set of french doors.
I have been piecing together speakers(paradigms, AR-91 and a set of spica-50) and audio (adcom amps/pre-tune) but i have been looking into the adcom av 5,7.1 amps and pre amps but they don't seem to have the hdmi that everyone is talking about. 
Any help or wisdom would be great...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. We truly are in an HDMI Age and I highly recommend purchasing an at least HDMI 1.3 AVR/SSP. You can find AVR's like the Onkyo TX-NR709 which offers a full set of Preamp Outputs for adding your Power Amplifiers and is available from Accessories4less for $450. If you can provide a budget which you feel comfortable spending on an AVR/SSP, we can better tailor a recommendation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Welcome to HTS. We truly are in an HDMI Age and I highly recommend purchasing an at least HDMI 1.3 AVR/SSP. You can find AVR's like the Onkyo TX-NR709 which offers a full set of Preamp Outputs for adding your Power Amplifiers and is available from Accessories4less for $450. If you can provide a budget which you feel comfortable spending on an AVR/SSP, we can better tailor a recommendation.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hello, I agree with Jack, HDMI and preouts should satisfy all your needs for building a system to suit your budget and expectations, the Onkyo TX-NR709 could be had new with some inquiries to various ID dealers asking if they could match your asking price, under $520 is very possible, OneCall comes to mind. Like JJ said we need to know what you have allocated $ to spend and we will be more than willing to help. Welcome to the Shack.
Jeff


----------



## mrmodman (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. i have a budget of about $1000.00 and i am not afraid of good used equipment as well..I've also got questions about cables ( speaker,hdmi etc.). My max run would be about 40'. I was thinking 10-12 awg for the speakers but i have no idea about a hdmi cable..

thanks again
Derek


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As for Cables, I would purchase them from Monoprice or Bluejeanscable. You can get an HDMI Cable from Monoprice for about 1/5th the price at Best Buy. Also, how many total channels of Outboard Amplification do you have? I am recommending an AVR as the Onkyo/Integra SSP's cost at least twice your budget.

At around $1000, I would get a Onkyo TX-NR1009. It offers an outstanding Video Processor tandem of HQV Vida and Marvell Qdeo, when Bench Tested output over 100 Watts into 7 Channels, Preamp Outputs, Audyssey MultEQ XT, 9 Channels of Amplification for Audyssey DSX or DTS Neo, THX Certification and Post Processing and so much more.
Here is a Review: http://www.hometheater.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr1009-92-channel-network-av-receiver
Cheers,
J


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

mrmodman said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and home theater audio. I just purchased a new (old) home and would like to set a home theater in a 25 by 15 room. Three sets large windows and a set of french doors.
> I have been piecing together speakers(paradigms, AR-91 and a set of spica-50) and audio (adcom amps/pre-tune) but i have been looking into the adcom av 5,7.1 amps and pre amps but they don't seem to have the hdmi that everyone is talking about.
> Any help or wisdom would be great...


Hey Mod, what amp or amps do you have now, how many speakers do you have, I really can't decipher what you have here, like Jack said we need to know exactly what you have, is the $1000 budget allocated just for the AVR (audio video receiver) that is your preamp, processor and multi-channel amplifier in a single chassis. Forgive me if my explanations are so basic, I'm assuming this is all new to you, I don't want you to spend your money on something you don't need. Please let us know your intentions and what you would like to achieve within the budget you have. I'm here to help as are many others.
Jeff


----------



## mrmodman (Apr 6, 2012)

hi guys, right now i have two upgraded (adcom gfa 545II amps and gtp 600 pre/tuner). Speakers consist of (paradigm 9se mkII) (paradigm 7se ) (paradigm pw2200 sub ) (spica-50 ) ( ar-91 )(thorens td-125 turntable). The 1000.00 budget is for the AVR only. I think the speakers i will work until more cash becomes available. But the reciever and cables are the goal at this time. 

Thanks again guys and happy easter ...:clap:


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

mrmodman said:


> hi guys, right now i have two upgraded (adcom gfa 545II amps and gtp 600 pre/tuner). Speakers consist of (paradigm 9se mkII) (paradigm 7se ) (paradigm pw2200 sub ) (spica-50 ) ( ar-91 )(thorens td-125 turntable). The 1000.00 budget is for the AVR only. I think the speakers i will work until more cash becomes available. But the reciever and cables are the goal at this time.
> 
> Thanks again guys and happy easter ...:clap:


Hello, I highly recommend you look at the Onkyo TX-NR809 or 709, both have preouts for your Adcom amps to drive your mains 9SE mk11's and 7SE surrounds and use the Onkyo amps to drive the spica 50's as back surrounds. You can hold off on a center channel for now or use one of the 7SE's, it should be a good timbre match with the 9SE's, the 809 is $699 and the 709 could be had for $520, giving you money left over for cabling and maybe a center channel speaker. The 809 in my opinion could drive all your speakers, use the Adcom amps and Pre for a two channel setup or use one of the amps to drive the 9SE's and the Onkyo 809 for the rest. Sell off the others. The Onkyo TX-NR1009 you can look at but the extra $ will put you over your budget when you factor in all your cabling, I use all Blue Jeans Cables but Monoprice is very competitive and lower priced, check and compare what you need at both sites. Check out J&R Music world and OneCall for the Onkyo receivers, they have removed all recall X09 receivers from stock and you are guaranteed a functional non recall unit, ask by email for their best price on both units, you will be pleasantly surprised with the results. Good luck, hope some of this makes sense to you, save up for new mains.
Jeff


----------

